# adjusting high back angle problem



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> I got a pair of new burton cartels.
> 
> My front leg has a 24degree stance angle. I am adjusting the highback of my front binding to make it become parallel to the board edge. But the highback is manufactured to a shape that it is parallel to the binding.
> 
> ...


What do you mean it "is manufactured to a shape that it is parallel to the binding"? You can rotate the highback, so that it is not parallel/perpendicular (depending on how you look at it) to the binding by loosening the two screws were the highback attached to the baseplate (check the manual).


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah, rotate your highback. There are screws that attach the baseplate to the highback (in the back of the baseplate) loosen those screws and rotate until the highback is parallel to the board.

that +/- thing I believe is for forward lean adjustment.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I know what he means? I was just fuckin' around with mine a week ago.

When you rotate the highback most or all the way, it doesn't sit pretty.

& after a few re-writes, this is pretty hard to accurately explain:icon_scratch: 

It's so twisted, you have to apply force to get it to sit back on the heel cup, not a lot of force, but enough, that when released it pops out:dunno:

TT


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

Having similar concerns with my new Genesis bindings on the NS Cobra. When I rotate the highback to parallel the board and then try to tighten it...it loses the parallel or doesn't sit all the way in the heel cup. 

Is it worth having a shop set them?


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I think I know what he means? I was just fuckin' around with mine a week ago.
> 
> When you rotate the highback most or all the way, it doesn't sit pretty.
> 
> ...


exactly thats what i mean. when you rotate it its shape twists and then recoils and never sits on the heel cup. now i can only rotate it tosomewhere halfway like 12 degrees.:dunno:


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> What do you mean it "is manufactured to a shape that it is parallel to the binding"? You can rotate the highback, so that it is not parallel/perpendicular (depending on how you look at it) to the binding by loosening the two screws were the highback attached to the baseplate (check the manual).


yeah of course i can rotate it. but then the problem is that it doesnt fit properly with the heel cup after the rotation. it doesnt even sit on the heel cup anymore :dizzy:


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Just did mine on a 2013 Cartels few hours ago!!!

I was able to get the back side (-15) perfectly lined and parallel with the board edge. The front however (+21) , just slightly off!

I know your issue EXACTLY! That's what happened on my old P1.1. But with the new 2013 Cartels what I did was un-screw the outside 1st, rotate that side and tighten. Then move on to the outside screw, undo, rotate, then tighten. It sat over the heel cup PERFECT (to my surprise cause that was always an issue). Once done that, I did my +/- forward lean.

I hope this helps.

Cheers...


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

dice said:


> Just did mine on a 2013 Cartels few hours ago!!!
> 
> I was able to get the back side (-15) perfectly lined and parallel with the board edge. The front however (+21) , just slightly off!
> 
> ...


err which one, outaside or inside, should be the first to adjust??


----------

